# The Midnight snack.



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow two threads started by me in less than 24 hours. I think I've only started a handfull since I've been here too. 

I know this involves food (to an extent) and the Cafe is not really the place. Yet I felt it appropriate since it's more about nothing than anything else.

So.... The Midnight Snack. The one time we eat food when it has no nutritional benefit or purpose. It is all about satisfying a craving or to fill a void.

For me lately and mostly suffering from medication induced insomnia I've been bright eyed and bushy tailed when I shoulda been dead to the world. Besides putting some time in here on CT and another forum I belong to I've found myself grabbing a bite to eat. The occasional hand full of cheese crackers, maybe some Bleu Cheese stuffed celery, glass of milk and fruit and grain bar or like tonight it was a full blown sandwich. A Salami, roast turkey and roast beef club on wheat. 

So...........How many out there indulge and raid the fridge or cupboards? What exactly is it you're preparing? How many midnight gourmets are there out there that pull out some or all the stops? Or is it just the basics like I mentioned.


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I too am an insomniac. Although not through medicine, through fear of sleep. Anyways, I do anything from a few gummy-bears or a piece of fruit, to walking a mile to a store in pajamas and flip flops because I want brie and water crackers. I once cooked an entire meal for a couple of friends and I at 4 in the morning because we were hungry. I understand the midnight snack completely. I'm about to go get dinner leftovers. Chicken fricassee. :lips:


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I like baking at night, so on the late nights I've been known to go all out. If I'm not feeling too ambitious, I usually bake a batch of cookies at 2 am.


----------



## bonviveur (Nov 6, 2007)

Cold potatoes..or a roast chicken sandwich with sage and onion stuffing and garlic mayonaisse at home. I love 24 hour room service in hotels ...and sitting in a fluffy robe gobbling up a club sandwich and fries is my idea of midnight delight.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

chips, leftover chinese, cold pizza, sometimes cheese and crackers.....carbs.

Usually though bedtime is early and rising is early.......abinormal to be up at midnight....even on the night of an event.


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

I keep it pretty simple and healthy - cottage cheese with fresh salsa  MMM Mmm mmm ....


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Leftovers, cereal, cookies, or whatever else I can find in the fridge. I'm not up eating very often.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Softs and Crunchies.... The latest pattern is, I go to bed early from exhaustion, and wake up around 1 or 2 craving something soft and something crunchy. Cheese and crackers, peanut butter and celery, fried tortilla and beans (fiance doesn't appreciate that one too much )....


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I love left over chinese. Working at an asian restaurant, I usually get a couple of entrees and eat on them for a few days. They seem to get better and better with every bite.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Tend to be early to bed here...until the wee hours then awake for a couple of hours then back to bed to rise early. Don't often snack but always go the soda water....if its anything its usually chocolate. But if there's any cheesecake lurking around - it won't be there in the morning!


----------



## layla17 (Nov 12, 2007)

I enjoy a slice of cold pizza in the wee hours of the morning, although lately the heartburn has been unbearable so it's mostly been a few crackers and sharp cheese.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

Usually after a Sunday roast dinner - when everybody is in bed - I raid the left over roast tatties, yorkshires and pick at chicken/beef/lamb etc etc and wash it all down with 'fat' coke!


----------

